# Berlin



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I was due to fly to Berlin via Munich but that flight was cancelled but the nice lady on the Lufthansa desk re-routed me via Zurich. Didn't have much time there but I did see some Swiss planes. And later some Swiss fields.

 

There's a muriel outside the opera house & those of you with a keen interest may spot Anna Netrebko - La Bellissima.

 

His photo's on the flyers so he'd better not cancel.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

sospiro said:


> There's a muriel outside the opera house & those of you with a keen interest may spot Anna Netrebko - La Bellissima.


'Muriel is a girl's name. I think you meant 'mural'


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> 'Muriel is a girl's name. I think you meant 'mural'


Nah it's a muriel like wot the last supper is


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Am about to watch on TV *Anna Bolena* with Anna Netrebko - La Bellissima, Elina Garanca and Ildebrando D`Arcangelo live from Wiener Staatsoper.

As it's being filmed I'm sure they'll release it on DVD,


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Looks nice.

Are you/did you/have fun ?/!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dussmann's is a shop in Berlin with a fabulous classical/opera section. They have lunchtime recitals but unfortunately not today.

 

Got a couple of bargains & a couple which would have been cheaper on Amazon, so broke even.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

That shop looks very tempting. I can never resist box sets.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Just got back from _Lucia_ & a very nice Italian meal. I'll do a proper review later but Joseph was amazing.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

You met him in person again, Annie? One of these days he'll start to recognize you...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Just got back from _Lucia_ & a very nice Italian meal. I'll do a proper review later but Joseph was amazing.


Glad it was good, Lokking forward to your review. Did you catch up with the JC ladies again?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Went here yesterday



Really interesting, charting the rise & fall of both the DDR and the Wall. Some great displays & information on how East Berliners lived, how the Stasi permeated everyday life and what happened to you if you didn't conform. Good sounds effects - machine-gun fire, your cell door clanging shut behind you, shouts of "achtung!" "halt!" ... except those shouts were directed at me personally as I'd gone the wrong way around the museum. The irony was totally lost on the museum guy.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I was sitting in the Met Live in HD Lucia last night and thinking of you enjoying the real thing again on Sunday. I'm feeling envious!


----------

